# Browseunterstützung: Neuerer Browser soll installiert werden um Webseite anzuzeigen



## deluxeondecks (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

da es ja immernoch Leute gibt, die mit dem IE 6 unterwegs sind, möchte ich gern bei Verwendung älterer Browser eine Fehlermeldung anzeigen.

Diese Fehlermeldung soll beinhalten, dass ein veralteter Browser verwendet wird und zu gleich mehrere Browser einer neueren Version mit Downloadlink zum Vorschlag anbieten. 

Habe so etwas schon mal gesehen. Deshalb die Frage ob es schon "fertige" Scripte gibt, die sowas darstellen können oder ob man das selbst programmieren muss?

Gibt es nur die Möglichkeit mit $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'] (PHP) den Browser inkl. Version auszulesen oder auch andere Methoden?


----------



## CPoly (1. Mai 2011)

Einfach conditional comments benutzen. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass die paar Bytes auch jeder andere Browser zu sehen bekommt.


```
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<div id="ie6sucks">
Bitte tu uns den gefallen und lade dir einen modernen Browser herunter...oder fährst du auch Nachts ohne Licht?
</div>
<![endif]-->
```


----------



## mgraf (1. Mai 2011)

http://www.ie6nomore.com/

lg


----------



## deluxeondecks (1. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht das ganze beim Firefox, Opera, Google Chrome und Safari aus? Da gibts ja keine Conditional Comments...


----------



## CPoly (1. Mai 2011)

Wir sind beide davon ausgegangen, dass lediglich der IE 6 problematisch ist. Denn der IE6 wird unter anderem noch in Firmen und Behörden eingesetzt, weil dort ein Upgrade zu aufwendig wäre. Aber jeder der sich bewusst für einen anderen Browser entschieden hat, der wird in der Regel auch Updates machen (wenn der Browser das nicht ohnehin automatisch tut!). Und selbst die alten Version der nicht-IE Browser können mehr als der IE6.


----------

